# What caused all



## terryl965 (May 8, 2006)

the diferent Arts in Korea. Was it personalitys or ego's or just a different way of teaching?
Terry


----------



## HKphooey (May 8, 2006)

I posted this same message in the TSD section...

It is my understanding that they are one in the same. Tae Kwon Do (way of kicking and punching) was developed from the same movements and structure of Tang Soo Do or the way of the Chinese hand. The new unified Korea want a name that was specific to Korea and not to karate.

These styles also came out of a desire to return to Korean traditions and pride:
Oh Do Kwan &#8211; School of My Way
Chung Do Kwan &#8211; School of the Blue Wave
Moo Duk Kwan &#8211; School of Martial Virtue

So I guess it would be politics and ethnic pride. As kwans broke away to establish new "Korean" styles, I think some saw it as a chance to establish their own following.

Additional Korean Styles and explanations...
http://www.martialartsresource.com/...nma.htm#11.0 Different Korean arts and styles


----------



## Miles (May 12, 2006)

The early Kwans were founded by men of varying backgrounds.  They taught their respective arts, which were not all based on Japanese Karate-do.  So they each had something to offer separate from the others.

When there was a push to unify the Kwans into a standardized, unified art, this was accomplished through the efforts of the senior students of the Kwan founders.  The Kwans gave up the revenue generated through the tests (shimsa).  The "Modern History of Taekwondo" speaks to the founding of the KTA and later the Kukkiwon.    I think this shows remarkable foresight and humility on the part of the Kwan leaders.  They gave up individual prestige in order to better the art.

Miles


----------

